# What are you doing for halloween?



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, I just saw the spooky Gbatemp logo, and halloween is just 10 days from now, so what you fellow gamers going to do?
I used to dye my hair green or red and party that weekend, or night if it was friday, but I have absolutely no idea what I'm going to do this year, lol. 
Also, you gotta post what costume your going to wear if you do that kind of thing.
I was zombie girl last year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : I whitened my skin, wore ripped clothes and did a pretty convincing "cut"/red line across my neck and some other bloody effects on my jeans etc.  

Ok guys, time to post yours, or past stories of spoooooky and scaaaaary halloween


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2007)

I shall wake up and after seeing to the pooh, sick and piss from the baby I will hopefully play Dementium: The Ward if its been dumped. Then I shall play Half-Life mod They Hunger and then RE4 Wii.

Then me and that top piece of totty I live with will watch a load of horror films and then end the night by giving any kids who ring our doorbell Super Aids Herpes infected sweeties.


----------



## Nero (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll probably just have a party with my buddies.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll probably play RE4 Wii for the first time! Yeah yeah, thats right! I didn't have it for the GC!!
Or maybe not if I play it tomorrow in my lunch break... Anyhow, lots of killer-zombie action these days for sure.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 21, 2007)

Staying in, i don't go out for Halloween.

(I'm 17...come on thats way to old for Halloween)


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm gonna kick the shit out of dressed up kids because it's not a tradition in my country


----------



## Darksage (Oct 21, 2007)

So far its unconfirmed as far as it concerns me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably do something with my girlfriend and other friends and get wasted or something stupid like that...Maybe i could put laxative in the candy this year


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I'm gonna kick the shit out of dressed up kids because it's not a tradition in my country



Yup, in the place where I live know it's a tradition to do some altars for the dead ones, there are even contests on schools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Hanal Pixan it's the Mayan name.

And this is one of the most "normal" celebrations, it gets really hardcore in places like Michoacan:









We're crazy like that, Dia de Muertos FTW!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard of "Dia de los Muertos" but the altars...?


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I've heard of "Dia de los Muertos" but the altars...?Â



Well, that's kinda normal IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm more concerned about the parties at the cemeteries.
We have 2 days of celebration -November 1 and November 2-and we have...sugar skulls!!





Also Dia de Muertos inspired Grim Fandango..so it rocks : P


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

In 10 days I should have my iPod Touch so I expect I'll be playing with that until 2.00am so nothing. 

Oh, I might be on trick-or-treat duty, which sucks. The kids in my street are rude little fuckers who are horrible to everyone all year and then Halloween comes and it's like, "Hey, give us free sweets 'cause we got a sheet over our heads"


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not doing anything. Mainly because I'm 23. Maybe I'll treat myself to a pack of sweets. Those fuckings kids that come knocking aren't getting any!


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

Prolly ain't gunna do anything special this year. Dressed up as Phoenix Wright last year though... good times...


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I'm not doing anything. Mainly because I'm 23. Maybe I'll treat myself to a pack of sweets. Those fuckings kids that come knocking aren't getting any!



Good for you shaun, those Haribo's are going for pennies at the mo, its getting very tempting...

And Spikey, sure you aren't getting Halloween confused with a cosplay convention?


----------



## robi (Oct 21, 2007)

@lagman

Living in Houston I see this tradition from time to time as well. Actually, I remember when I was in Jr. High School taking a Spanish class that we made sugar skulls.


----------



## spas (Oct 21, 2007)

Im going to play the crap out of Clive Barkers Jehricho and Hellgate London then maybe I will play a little grim fandango.  After that I will prob dance with my pagan next door neighbors who wear goat skulls on their heads.

Pretty dull really.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

Spikey, got pics of the Phoenix Wright costume? 
Pic or it didnt happen!


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2007)

@ lagman

Great, now I have to play Grim Fandango again...


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> ...
> I was zombie girl last yearÂ
> 
> 
> ...


ditto!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2007)

im gonna watch Nightmare Before Christmas
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1214612FeKXq4w5


----------



## Scorpei (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be having my B-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

I actually did have some pics done with my mobile but they got erased when it died T_T. So just make a mental image of it.

Something close to that, without it being so lame (aka princess costume? wtf)


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> And Spikey, sure you aren't getting Halloween confused with a cosplay convention?
> 
> Nope, did it for Halloween.
> 
> ...


I have pics but... would be embarrassing to show... XD Maybe if I find them I'll PM them to you or something.


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

+50 kudos If you used a tiara too, you don't need to be a princess to use it  XD


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And Spikey, sure you aren't getting Halloween confused with a cosplay convention?
> ...



Oh come on!
Amuse us!

(Or.. can I request a PM too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm curious!)


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 21, 2007)

Heck knows, my uni friends used to throw a fantastic house party but as far as I know no-one has a house big enough this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although they're also famous for leaving organising everything till the last minute...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> +50 kudos If you used a tiara too, you don't need to be a princess to use itÂ XD



Lol I wouldn't wear a tiara even if I were paid (...wait maybe if it was reasonable but...y'know). The closest thing I've ever worn to that are alice bands or ties. Yeah a tie bandana style.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want those pics first!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

Some of my friends blow up pumpkins.  

But this year, I may just go throw some bloody mannequins off the roof of my house and freak out people passing by.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 21, 2007)

I will be passing out sweeties laced with a mixture of laxative and strychnine to any little brats who dare to knock on my door and disturb my peaceful evening deflowering virgins beneath the blood dripping corpse of a goat or two


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Some of my friends blow up pumpkins.Â
> 
> But this year, I may just go throw some bloody mannequins off the roof of my house and freak out people passing by.


Blowing up pumpkins sounds awesome. But I usually put homemade smoke bombs inside the pumpkins and use my remote control lighter to light them as kids come up the drive. It freaks the little ones out and the big ones usually think its on fire or something.
But the bloody mannequin idea sounds better...

- Sam


----------



## Foie (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> In 10 days I should have my iPod Touch so I expect I'll be playing with that until 2.00am so nothing.
> 
> Oh, I might be on trick-or-treat duty, which sucks. The kids in my street are rude little fuckers who are horrible to everyone all year and then Halloween comes and it's like, "Hey, give us free sweets 'cause we got a sheet over our heads"



Or you could give them something they'd hate.  You might be able to find some trick candy that tastes disgusting...  I dunno.  Or give the really bad ones a mini tube of toothpaste.  

Just something along those lines.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Or you could give them something they'd hate.Â You might be able to find some trick candy that tastes disgusting...Â I dunno.Â Or give the really bad ones a mini tube of toothpaste.Â
> 
> Just something along those lines.Â


#2 pencils should piss them off nicely. One of the neighbors used to give those out every year when I was a kid, and I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 21, 2007)

Probably pass out candies if I haven't eaten them all.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you guys should make masks with Gackts face XD 
They would totally freak me out, lol.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 21, 2007)

My roommate and I are going as Goku and Vegeta, and my GF is going as Bulma


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my friends blow up pumpkins.Â
> ...



Lawl, that's awesome!  Wonder where to buy bloody mannequins...


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

O sh**t dbl post. Sorry.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...


How about a real bloody mannequin?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

Huh?  What do you mean?


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a little too old for halloween now, but I'd love for one of you guys to do this:

1. Get dressed up as a moth
2. Seek out houses with curtains open and people sitting in the front room.
3. Jump over the garden wall, run into window, flap about a bit, then run away (stopping to circle a streetlight a couple of times).


^ I did that when I was 15 and the response was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## hankchill (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm sitting at home handing out candy to freaks... That and play Guitar Hero 3


----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

Yer never too old for Halloween!

I'll probably put a mask on and grab a Wal-Mart bag, and go get some candy for an hour or two...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 21, 2007)

instead of giving out candy, im going to be giving out kanye west cds just to piss people off


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I'm a little too old for halloween now, but I'd love for one of you guys to do this:
> 
> 1. Get dressed up as a moth
> 2. Seek out houses with curtains open and people sitting in the front room.
> ...











OR you could dress up as Alonso and be a loser.


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> instead of giving out candy, im going to be giving out kanye west cds just to piss people off



I'm coming round to yours, my guess is you're a fidy man...


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 21, 2007)

Hehehe, I made the mistake of giving out 'fart bombs'... What did the idiots do? They let them off in my front yard...

I used to go round with friends, but with DST and the kiddies going out early, there's not really that much point anymore. Was fun while it lasted though...


----------



## omarroms (Oct 22, 2007)

The same thing we do every night pinky try to take over the world.

I'm going to be sitting in front of my computer browsing the web like I do every year but I'm going to be at school until 6:30pm so I might go to the cafeteria and see what the otaku's are wearing. but the odds are that they're going to dressup as naruto, bleach or one piece characters like they did last year.


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to a fancy dress party! How original!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2007)

I originally wasn't going to do anything but I've been invited to a costume party sooo I'm going to be a pirate, yarr (generic long-haired pirate, not Jack Sparrow or anything like that >_>)


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 22, 2007)

Costume party.  I'm going as Andy Warhol, what's even better is that I have a wedding to go to the next day which is a "costume ball".  Two birds, one stone.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I'm a little too old for halloween now, but I'd love for one of you guys to do this:
> 
> 1. Get dressed up as a moth
> 2. Seek out houses with curtains open and people sitting in the front room.
> ...


It so works; several years back I was at a Halloween sleepover, a few people went out to pick someone else up and the rest of us were sitting in the living room watching TV with a high window open and the blinds closed (you know, those plasticy things). When they got back one of them stood outside, stuck his hand through the window and rattled the blinds, scared the shit out of us!

I don't recommend doing that to total strangers though, might not go down too well


----------



## frostfire (Oct 22, 2007)

Nothing. We don't celebrate halloween in Holland. Kids do ask for candy in their neighbourhoods during a different event though. It's called Sint Maarten.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool.  But do the kids dress up?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 23, 2007)

i cant go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause i have camp -_________- but lol.... the day of Halloween is the day we go to camp.. i have to wake up at 7 (on Halloween) to go to camp.. so ya, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all my friends are going and stuff.. i was planning on being a box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or wearing a hat with a sign on it saying "i am awesome"

heh, but i cant do that cause im going to camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sucks.. but okay..


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't think so, I have noone to go with , and no point either. I might hide behind a car or in a garbage can and jump out and scare the shit out of people, but we'll see...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 23, 2007)

hmm,
go to the halloween dance at my school this week
the 2 parties im invited too
and go trick or treating with my friends on halloween night
in my slutty princess dress xD


----------



## Javacat (Oct 23, 2007)

It's actually incredibly rare for me to see anyone out and about where I live during halloween. Somebody came knocking on the door once about 10 years ago, but that's it. Still... I wouldn't want to break from tradition, so I'm going to sit in the house with all of the curtains shut, lights turned off and ignore the doorbell.


Unless I can make somebody go for beer....


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 23, 2007)

Making a flash:

This is Madness!
Madness?

THIS. IS. Hollowe'en, This Is Hollowe'en...

Nightmare Before Christmas for the Win.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 23, 2007)

Paaaartaaay


----------



## di33yuk (Oct 23, 2007)

im booked to do a wrestling show in purfleet ESSEX


----------



## theonlyone123123 (Oct 23, 2007)

Going down to UC Santa Barbara for the crazy parties


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 23, 2007)

i'll probably be 






while hooking up 





with





or if they have a bad 





they will get


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm going to have a party in ma basement and watch The Ring and The Ring Two and then go on a haunted hayride.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

I think im going to go to a costume party as one of the guys from Dick in a Box.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of "Dia de los Muertos" but the altars...?Â
> ...



We also do that, only we cook "masitas" or cakes, bread and stuff like that.


----------



## Elfeckin (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm a karaoke dj at a local college bar...aka top 40 bs with some of the stuff i like =) that night i shall be running karaoke...and playing some halloween songs...i am so playing Thriller !!!..ahem.anywas yeah it shall be fun...


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 24, 2007)

I forget whether I posted this here, but we're gonna get a bunch of chocolate laxatives for the kiddies!


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

Haloween means nothing in Australia. Well at least in my area......


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

My dad's american so he started up a trick or treat thing in our area when I was little. It's going pretty strong now, at least 30-40 kids do it in our neighborhood. I haven't done it in years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably just stay home and hand out lollys (candies) again


----------

